# Beretta service



## psnyder (Sep 25, 2018)

I sent a Px4 pistol to Beretta because the pin holding the slide to the frame was coming out. I received the pistol back in less than one week with no charge. Excellent customer service


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You da man!!!!


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

psnyder said:


> I sent a Px4 pistol to Beretta because the pin holding the slide to the frame was coming out. I received the pistol back in less than one week with no charge. Excellent customer service


How old was the pistol when you contacted them? Did they pay shipping?

Sam


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Good to know


----------

